# Options other than marine carpet



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

I am looking at replacing the carpeted areas in my boat with something that will last longer. I was cleaning my boat today and finally decided to rip the carpet off of the front deck of my boat as it was on its last leg already. The first and third pic is of the front fishing deck of my boat. I was thinking about maybe just putting some rhino liner like material up there to cover where the carpet was. What is out there that would be a good option for me? I think rhino liner would get too hot on my feet and I want something that would somewhat match the color of my boat. The second picture is of my hatch covers. I would like to cover all of these with something hard as well, instead of carpet. Any one have any good ideas on what I could use and where they have it?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Roll on truck bedliner.


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

I just got done doin mine with white herculiner truck bed liner. came out great looking, but it was kind of expensive.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Does the bedliner material weigh less than carpet?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Linex
any color you want
many textures to choose from.


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

I doubt it weighs less than carpet, but it's not that heavy. I think the whole gallon of paint was about 10 lbs. I covered my whole boat in it. The only problem is they don't sell white herculiner in quarts. Also, white is really hard to keep clean. There is another brand called gator grip that I heard good reviews about. Here's a pic of mine.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

UPOL Raptor. It can be tinted to any color you want. If I was not on my phone I could put up a link for you. But google it.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Anything but carpet. I hate carpet in a boat especially in salt water. You can't get the sand out and it holds saltwater = rust.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

There is a great product called Hydro Turf. It comes in a lot of different patterns and colors. It is kind of like a cushioned mat that is cut and laid like carpet or vinyl. It holds up great,is easy to keep clean,and really helps to quiet your boat.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

There is a guy I met 5 or 6 years ago, had a lot of money. He claimed he made all his money from something he invented it is some sort of spray that some boat manufacturing company's spray in there boat and it looks almost like a mix between swade and astro turf, he claimed it was extreamly tough, water resistant, and extreamly durable. The guy lived up in baker Florida. Not sure if there is some way to look him up, but you could try if that's what you wanted


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Bass Pro shops has a product that they put in their Trackers boats now. It looks and feels like a rubber compound. Installs like carpet but much easier to clean and doesn't hold water or sand. There are several colors in their catalog and website. thinking about putting it in my Blazer Bass boat.


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

Gelcoat & web is what a lot of boats come with, such as cape horns. If you go to my web sight wwwbigmikesfiberglass.com and look at the the mako and whalers you will see some examples. Hope this helps.

Thanks, Big Mike
850-206-4499


----------

